# Solved: Songs Not In Order On Micro SD Card



## floydiannyc (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello, all.

I recently purchased a 2GB micro sd card for my LG VX8550 phone. I don't have any problems transfering files or listening to music. However, I need help solving an annoying problem. 

In the Album category of my phone's playback options, the songs get arranged alphabetically.

What's somewhat confusing about this is that on my PC (from where I'm loading the memory card) the songs I have in my individual album folders always have numbers before the titles to make sure they're played in order (01, 02, 03, etc).

It seems that the phone dismisses the manually inputed name of the song and reads the title digitally, and arranges the playback alphabetically, thereby usurping all sembelance of order, which is annoying when I want to play all the songs from an Album and find them playing all out of order...which is even more frustrating when listening to "concept" albums.

Any ideas on how to resolve this?


----------



## floydiannyc (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok...Here's the deal...

VCast Music software only reads music alphabetically for songs that are imported from our own music libraries. This is because the software sorts based on ID tags. 

I resolved this by changing the ID tags.

It's a very simple process, but very tedious as it involves tagging each individual song that I want played in a certain order.

Right Click on an MP3 file. Go to Properties--->Summary Tab

Make all the necessary changes (in my case, adding 01,02,03,04 etc before each song title that I'm going to be playing in album mode).

Anyway...now that this is resolved, I hope this thread will help someone in the future.

Cheers, all.


----------

